# Trash or RAD? Son's LL Bean/Schwinn Hardtail - Should we upgrade or junk it?



## BRnPA (Oct 9, 2020)

My son has an older LL Bean/Schwinn bike he got in a raffle a few years ago. It's not too bad: Semi-modern geometry, mediocre front suspension, and aluminum frame. It fits him well (it's a large frame) so we're wondering if it's worth upgrading the front fork, fix whatever breaks, and continue riding it. Or, is it not worth spending money on and he's better saving his pennies to get something in the ~$1,000 range with modern geometry and better components. Thanks.


----------



## looks easy from here (Apr 16, 2019)

I wouldn't put any money into it.


----------



## Travis1911 (Jan 30, 2021)

Definitely just ride it as is until he breaks it or sells it. He'd be much better off saving for a used hardtail at that price point.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

lol, that bike doesn't have semi-modern geometry.

There's crap for information on that link you provided (which appears to be just an old page to spam amazon affiliate links).

The most recent version of that bike that LL Bean sells makes it look like a pretty standard entry level mountain bike. The geometry on those is really in the "casual riding" family, where the focus is on a more upright riding position. I agree to just focus on saving up for something else that'll suit true mtb riding better (assuming that's what your son wants).


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Donate it to a local "kids on bikes" program.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Harold said:


> lol, that bike doesn't have semi-modern geometry.
> 
> There's crap for information on that link you provided (which appears to be just an old page to spam amazon affiliate links).
> 
> The most recent version of that bike that LL Bean sells makes it look like a pretty standard entry level mountain bike. The geometry on those is really in the "casual riding" family, where the focus is on a more upright riding position. I agree to just focus on saving up for something else that'll suit true mtb riding better (assuming that's what your son wants).


Oh so now 73 degree HTAs aren't modern? Snob.


----------



## monsterinthewoods (Jul 13, 2021)

As stated above, donate it to a kids program or put it up for sale and have your son keep riding it until it breaks or sells. Do not put any money into upgrading it. You're likely to be able to get at least an okay amount of money from someone who will buy it for the LL Bean connection.


----------



## ugadawg (Jun 27, 2020)

That looks more like a hybrid bike than a mountain bike to me. It probably wouldn’t hold up well to abuse on the trails.


----------

